# Body Kit Installation and Compatibility Question



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Both diffusers will fit fine and about the same. The taillights may need rewiring, but there is a whole thread on here about that, so I won't go into that. The front bumper SHOULD fit the same, but there may be issues with a new grill like that. Hope I helped at least a little bit.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

I read the thread on the whole tailight issue and pretty much have that solved as I know a local shop that will assist on the install. As far as the diffuser, I will have to source a non-RS rear as the model I just purchased is a 1LT Manual with the RS kit. I hate the look of the rear and will eventually have to purchase a non RS rear with the rear sensors and a 3D carbon lip (since is a little more aggresive that the stock). The grill was my main concern because there are a few good aftermarket choices but non really compatible with the split US design. I know the new Holden (Series 2) model is identicle to ours, hopefully the rest of the models will follow suit and start offering choices we can utilize. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm interested in a better picture of the spoiler in the second pic. Got a website link?


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

I forgot where I got it from..I believe Ebay Smith Club tails.


----------



## cruzer27 (Apr 5, 2012)

Best pricing and service from Bruno at BMC he will mix and match...Thats how the O.B. Style came I wanted three different pieces he never gave me any issues awesome company! 

2011-2013 Chevrolet Cruze Trinity Front Bumper Assembly


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

personally am not a fan of the front bumper, but the rear diffuser (picture 2) is something I would kill for, but I am not putting a second muffler on my car or routing it into there, too much mechanical work that I am not doing to my cruze (yet)


----------



## kjbcruz12 (Sep 23, 2012)

what websites sell aftermarket body parts for the cruz??


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Bmcextremecustoms.net

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------

